# Using Pickling lime for banana peppers



## tntxajun (Aug 1, 2009)

Was wondering if soaking my banana and jalopeno peppers would be crisper
if I soaked them in pickling lime for several hours before canning.
I would like to keep them as crisp as possible. Stored on a canning shelf
and not refrigerated.

TIA,
Jack~


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 2, 2009)

Good question, I don't know the answer but hope someone does.  I have about 10 hot banana pepper and 15 jalepeno plants out and am going to have a ton of them and plane on canning them .


----------



## fire it up (Aug 2, 2009)

I wish I could help but I have never used the lime before.
I prefer to do all of my veggie canning by way of the refrigerator method, that way I know they will be crisp, stay crisp and I don't have to add anything besides normal salt/sugar/spice ingredients as long as they are kept cold.


----------

